

StartupDay 2010 HackerNews discount code - calbucci
http://www.seattle20.com/startupday/?hackernews
StartupDay is September 25 (Saturday) in Seattle and it features 15 successful entrepreneurs giving 20 minute talks on everything that is important to build a successful startup. Use discount code HACKERNEWS to get 30% discount.
======
proexploit
I don't see a code anywhere. It's obviously a special landing page but the
registration form still asks for a code. If you submitted text with your link,
it's gone.

~~~
calbucci
The code is HACKERNEWS.

